
List of Twitter Bootstrap Resources - michaelbuckbee
http://www.bootstraphero.com/the-big-badass-list-of-twitter-bootstrap-resources
======
nachteilig
It's really interesting that Bootstrap is becoming another layer of
abstraction to be found in a lot of projects, like jQuery before it.

So far I'm pretty sure that's not a bad thing.

~~~
kurrent
The only bad thing I see about Twitter Bootstrap, due to it's success, is that
seems to be used everywhere and so many startup projects all look the same.

Do they all look different to people who aren't designers/devs? I don't know,
but as a developer, when I see a new project I have become oblivious to the
design and find it challenging sometimes to see past the "just another app
built with twitter bootstrap" to find the application's true value

~~~
dbrian
It's really just the buttons and nav bar. If you change the look of those then
it doesn't look so... bootstappy.

~~~
julien_c
That, and the fonts.

~~~
indiecore
I like the font!

------
maniexx
I think it may be a good occasion to ask the probably stupid question - Why is
bootstrap so popular on hackernews? As far as I am concerned, it seems to be
just another CMS. But posts about it make the frontpage almost everyday
seemingly. I'm a newb, so if I don't see something obvious, just tell me what
to google.

~~~
hnriot
The reason it's so popular is because hackers/engineers that populate this
forum are often great at building functional web apps, but they often look
like very amateur, however, using some very simple bootstrap it's possible to
turn that same app into something that's attractive. Bootstrap is just heavy
enough to be useful and light enough to be simple to use. Give it a try,
you'll likely see why so many people love it.

~~~
jbail
I basically think Bootstrap is cool, but let me play devil's advocate because
a couple things bother me about it.

At this point in its adoption curve, using Bootstrap is amateur. It says I
have no idea how to style a webpage. Yes, it makes things look "attractive",
but because it so popular, using Bootstrap on a website creates a site with no
identity because it looks identical to the 100,000 other sites that use it.

Aside from creating designs with no soul, Bootstrap enforces a model where
people without design expertise are supposed to be somehow be good enough at
design to utilize these UI components effectively.

If you are not good enough to design a website, what makes you good enough to
understand the appropriate time to use a component or when not to?

Hacker News itself has a very hand rolled UI and it works great. If it got
Bootstrapped it would be a drastic step backwards. It just isn't the right
solution for a lot of sites. It's design overkill.

Again, I think Bootstrap is cool, but I would never use it. I don't consider
myself a designer, but I'm not okay with working on things that look like
everyone else. Simple + handrolled > Bootstrap.

~~~
felideon
> Bootstrap enforces a model where people without design expertise are
> supposed to be somehow be good enough at design to utilize these UI
> components effectively.

There's nothing that can save you from having bad taste. However, given good
taste and not-so-great artistry, Bootstrap is a web developer's best friend,
specially if you're looking for contract work or launching your v1 app. And
even with bad taste, there are sufficient examples out there to steal, err,
get inspiration from.

> I'm not okay with working on things that look like everyone else does.

You're suffering from selection bias as an HN reader visiting other hackers'
websites and such who have heard of Bootstrap. The greater extent of the world
has not seen Bootstrap, and if they have, isn't it better for them to
experience something decent looking?

> Simple and handrolled > Bootstrap.

If you have the chops sure, but a good number of hackers do not have taste,
and less have the artistic talent.

~~~
jbail
Think about sites like Hacker News or Craigslist. They are arguably not very
"tasty" designs, but they are simple and they work.

That's an important point to digest. Just because something looks nice doesn't
mean it's effective. It may be the opposite.

Sure, the website looks "nice", I guess, but is that the goal? Or is the goal
of the site to get sign ups, generate referrals, make money, etc?

When you're done plugging in Bootstrap, does the design serve your goals? Or
does it just look nice? Have you saved time or merely punted the design
farther down the road?

Again, I'm playing Devil's advocate because I do see the value in Bootstrap. I
just rarely hear any contrary opinions on Bootstrap and it's important to
understand (or at least discuss) the trade offs in using a canned design.

~~~
indiecore
I couldn't design a site like Hacker News, not in my wildest dreams. It's the
essence of a site with everything supliferous taken away and that takes talent
that I just don't have. It's less about "looking nice" and more about "ok can
people _who aren't me_ actually use this site?

Bootstrap really helps with stuff like that because it does a lot of heavy
lifting for you (styled content, scaffolding, themed buttons, etc) and allows
you to fiddle with that stuff to get the effect that you want while still
making everything line up.

Now make no mistake about it people can still design awesome sites with
nothing and people can definitely design terrible sites with bootstrap it's
just that the bar for terrible is a little harder to reach if someone is
holding your hand.

Also with regards to the whole "everything looks canned" I think that's
largely a part of being on a site where bootstrap is very popular. I know I
used a lot of bootstrap sites before I knew what it was and I was none the
wiser but now that I used it too I see it _everywhere_.

------
hcarvalhoalves
I think all these misses the point. Bootstrap is not a clean-cut framework
meant to be extended, but a starting point to fork and adapt to your own site
(hence "bootstrap"). Eventually, all bootstrap codebases diverge in a way no
plugin or theme can be integrated anymore.

~~~
aculver
Here's a different perspective: Bootstrap _is_ evolving as a clean-cut UI
framework that can be reliably extended when you stick to its conventions
(nonsemantic markup and all.) That's why this list is so massive. Like any
framework, I would strongly suggest against forking the library and modifying
the code directly. Instead, keep application-specific customizations separate,
"on top" of Bootstrap.

~~~
sopooneo
The non-semantic aspect of it is baffling to me. As I was learning web
development, I read all over the place how class names should be descriptive.
Otherwise you end with something a lot like the inline styling that CSS first
helped us get away from. I was on the sidelines for all this, and didn't fully
understand, but I took it as gospel that I _should_ be working towards having
all semantic markup.

Then bootstrap comes along and all that talk is just gone. Gone without
passing go, or arguing that it is time to rethink our assumptions. And I feel
kind of crazy because it's like this massive cacophony of voices has just
disappeared and no one even remembers it was there.

Mind you, I'm fine with the change. I'm still sort of on the sidelines
listening to what I assume are the experts. But this has been jarring for me.

------
yesimahuman
Proud to be a part of the Bootstrap ecosystem with my tool Jetstrap. We've got
so much work to do it's not even funny, but the community that has grown up
around Bootstrap is so energizing. Exciting to see where it goes from here.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Jetstrap is great! A question: I categorized it under "Interface Builders" is
that a good fit? Any suggestions on categorization?

~~~
yesimahuman
It looked perfect to me, thanks :)

------
sorich87
You left out <https://github.com/sorich87/bootstrap-tour> (different and more
popular than the other tour component you put). ;)

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Well the important thing is that I'm going to add it now (but I'm having some
issues expiring caches) so it may not show up for a while.

------
javajosh
Hey Mike, nice list. Don't forget that Meteor has a bootstrap package built-in
(<http://docs.meteor.com/#bootstrap>). You can add bootstrap like this:

    
    
        meteor create myapp
        cd myapp
        meteor add bootstrap

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Added, but won't show up until I redeploy.

~~~
mrchess
I don't think that should belong on the list. It's like adding the gem
bootstrap-rails on your list.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Well, bootstrap-rails is on the list. I was going to add it Meteor in under
Frameworks > Javascript.

I hear what you are saying though, where do you draw the line. What would you
suggest?

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
You don't draw the line; you just arrange those in order of independence,
first the ones where there are no dependencies but bootstrap itself, then the
helpers to use it in major frameworks (Meteor, Django, Drupal, WordPress, etc)
and then minor frameworks and miscellaneous dependencies.

------
nlh
I'm a bit late to the comments here, but this is terrific! Thanks Mike.

One suggestion (take it or leave it): Consider adding some sort of simple
rating/voting system to the list of resources.

One of my great frustrations with "big lists of things" is that I have an
inherent need to evaluate all of them so as to make sure I'm not skipping
something important. If I can filter the list a bit -- by seeing, for example,
"200 people rated this component as excellent / up voted / etc", that helps.
Likewise, it pushes the less-good stuff to the bottom of a section so I might
not feel so bad for skipping it.

Just a thought. Either way, awesome resource and thanks for putting it
together. Le Bookmarked.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
I think that's a good suggestion, with the launch of the page I was really
hoping to just get a more comprehensive list, and get to some level of
generally acceptable categorization.

The most immediate need/request seems to be a way of sorting the most recently
added items in some way: when it was launched yesterday it had 162 items, now
it's at 186.

Thanks for the suggestion, glad you like the site, if you think of anything
else please email me at mike@bootstraphero.com.

------
adamalex
Thanks @bootstraphero for the multiple Fuel UX mentions. You can also see all
the Fuel UX controls in one place here: <http://exacttarget.github.com/fuelux>

~~~
michaelbuckbee
No problems, they are great. I had to make some calls in how things were
listed. For the FuelUX things it seemed to make more sense to list them
individually so if people were searching or browsing through the page they
could find them more easily.

~~~
adamalex
That's great, I like your categories - very well laid-out

------
ekaln
For Joomla, it's probably worth mentioning that's it not just an add-on any
more.

The whole of version 3 is built with Bootstrap: <http://joomla.org/3/>

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Yeah, that's an interesting one. I wasn't sure how to group it. Seemed weird
to put "Joomla" in the "Joomla" category, but maybe if someone was looking for
a CMS that used Bootstrap they'd appreciate it.

What would you suggest?

~~~
ekaln
Thanks Michael. Perhaps you could list "Joomla 3" with a link to that landing
page?

------
brebory
Any chance of seeing a responsive build of the site down the line?

~~~
michaelbuckbee
100% Chance.

------
josephscott
For news about updates an RSS/ATOM feed would be perfect. I don't want to
signup for another email list and following another Twitter account is totally
hit or miss on updates.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
This would be easy enough to do, let me work on it.

------
mullacnbg
We've just released opensource Bootstrap theme for Sencha ExtJS -
<http://bootstrap.newbridgegreen.com>

------
coderdude
I'm surprised to see that they chose to omit WrapBootstrap, given how the list
is presented as being a comprehensive resource. Granted, I'm a bit biased.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Added, stupid oversite on my part. I was actually playing around with creating
a whole separate section for theming and just lost it.

Give it a few minutes for the caches to expire and it should show up, if not
please email me directly at mike@bootstraphero.com and I'll take care of it.

~~~
coderdude
Thank you much, Mike. :)

Truly nothing is lost as I'm in the process of migrating to a better server
and it's taking a few hours longer than expected.

------
J-H
Man, this is perfect. Definitely a must have bookmark for anyone using
bootstrap. I mentioned something like this a while ago on a HN comment
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4595229>), so I'm really glad someone
came through!

On a side note, Why isn't there a place to add your own resources?

~~~
michaelbuckbee
At the bottom of the site I ask people to email me - mike@bootstraphero.com -
with suggestions for additional items to add to the list.

I'm trying to make the list truly useful and not just a huge undifferentiated
set of links, which requires editing. I've already had multiple people email
me with things that just aren't even tangentially related or are of just such
poor quality that I didn't think they should be listed.

------
reledi
Great list. People here may also be interested in a GitHub gist I put together
for myself (and which I'm constantly updating).
<https://gist.github.com/1718200>

~~~
nickwoodhams
Hey Dennis, this list was really fun to go through. Discovered some cool
stuff. Thanks.

------
nickpresta
TWITTER BOOTSTRAP NOTIFICATIONS, FROM NIJIKO YONSKAI is gone:
<http://nijikokun.github.com/bootstrap-notify/>

Thanks for the list!

~~~
aioprisan
the project is not in your github repo anymore. clicking on that link from the
demo page will take you to a 404.

------
miles_matthias
One of the best things about bootstrap is how it encourages responsive design
and makes it easy to do. Why in the world is any website associated with
bootstrap at all not responsive?

------
codyguy
Good work Mike, Sent you an email request to add bootui.com to the list. It's
a template editor + templates. Double click and edit only. No HTML or css
expertise required.

------
riccardoforina
After Twitter, I'm here too! Can you please rename "django admin bootstrap" to
"django-admin-bootstrapped", which is the correct name of the project?

Btw, that's a massive list :D

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Done. Will be fixed on redeploy.

~~~
riccardoforina
Thanks!

------
zrail
Does anyone have any examples of the server side component of the FuelUX
Datagrid? That looks pretty interesting.

~~~
erjjones
I wrote up a simple tutorial for anyone wanting to integrate with FuelUX
[http://erjjones.github.com/blog/FuelUX-a-library-that-
extend...](http://erjjones.github.com/blog/FuelUX-a-library-that-extends-
twitter-bootstrap/)

------
soitgoes
I noticed the Django Boilerplate link seems to be dead. Great list. Thanks.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Good catch, looks like the gentleman decided to remove the repo.

------
jenius
Whatever happened to semantic and readable code?

view-source:[http://www.bootstraphero.com/the-big-badass-list-of-
twitter-...](http://www.bootstraphero.com/the-big-badass-list-of-twitter-
bootstrap-resources)

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Sorry. This is a mix of me just trying to ship something and stringing
together a bunch of different tools and things to do it.

~~~
rwc
No need to apologize to the unproductive sniping. How would visitors to the
site benefit by cleaner code? Congrats on focusing on what's important:
shipping.

~~~
thebigkick
I feel like the "just ship it" mentality lead to the need for standards, no?
Spaghetti code and unreadable HTML resulted from two decades (or more) of
neglecting a standard.

~~~
drdoooom
balance.

------
tjholowaychuk
i still dont understand what makes a bootstrap plugin, a bootstrap plugin, and
not a jquery plugin? is it just the style?

~~~
rmcastil
Its code is dependent on the style (CSS) and functionality (javascript) that
the parent bootstrap library delivers.

~~~
tjholowaychuk
Yeah I can see that for certain elements, date pickers etc that use popover,
they often seem completely unrelated though

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Yeah, it's a tough call in some cases. If you see anything too egregiously
mis-categorized let me know.

------
egor83
Great list, thanks!

Just one note - would you consider adding second level in the table of
content? Like:

COMPONENTS:

\- Display

\- Form

\- Input

FRAMEWORK INTEGRATIONS

\- ASP

etc

------
skadamat
Couldn't have made this ugly site using Bootstrap? :P

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Sorry you don't like the design. Any suggestions on improvement? Also, it was
made with Bootstrap.

------
__abc
I love me some Bootstrap!

------
kategleason
amazing.

